# 2016 Nissan Rogue Steering Wheel Vibration



## bdickerson1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Greetings All,
I purchased a 2016 Nissan Rogue this week. Really like the trim and body style as well as the interior. However, I am experiencing a strong vibration of the steering wheel when holding steady at 20-30 MPH and 40-50 MPH. Took the vehicle to Nissan and they said to drive in 1000-2000 miles to break it in. They said wheels are inflated and in balance and nothing wrong with CVT transmission. Has anyone else experienced this? What was the outcome? Is there a fix?


----------



## ravicharan (Feb 22, 2017)

bdickerson1 said:


> Greetings All,
> I purchased a 2016 Nissan Rogue this week. Really like the trim and body style as well as the interior. However, I am experiencing a strong vibration of the steering wheel when holding steady at 20-30 MPH and 40-50 MPH. Took the vehicle to Nissan and they said to drive in 1000-2000 miles to break it in. They said wheels are inflated and in balance and nothing wrong with CVT transmission. Has anyone else experienced this? What was the outcome? Is there a fix?


yes , I bought one in 2016 oct month , I feel the vibration constantly i am feeling this vibrations at all the speeds , Already took to dealer once and they say no problem , I am surprised for this reply i am feeing the vibration and they say they don't .. Also the engine noise in the cabin is too loud .. i drove other vehicals (rav/crv) and i don't see this kind of noise and they were very smooth ..I am disappointed with this kind of vibrations and i am taking it to the dealer once again ..


----------



## shoofta (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a 2017 Rogue with a very slight vibration at around 1200 rpm, I think it's normal as we have a Honda CRV at work and it does the same thing, although not as noticeable.


----------



## heaf828 (Sep 13, 2017)

*vibration*

My wife and I both drive Rogues. Mine had more steering wheel vibrations than hers did, and it was driving me a little crazy. I seemed to have resolved the issue though. The Rogues have steering wheels that are telescopic, and mine was almost all the way out. When I pushed it further in, the vibrations have all but disappeared. It seems that any vibration at all was being multiplied by the fully extended steering wheel. I hope this helps a few of you.


----------

